# Der beste Farmberuf



## Ascia (9. August 2007)

Habe das Thema bisher noch nicht gefunden also entschuldigung wenn es es schon gab
Welches ist der beste Farmberuf also damit meine ich bei welchem kriegt man am meisten Kohle wenn irh wisst was ich meine^^.
Bitte um Meinungen


----------



## ApoY2k (9. August 2007)

Ganz ehrlich... ich verrate ihn dir nicht, sonst bin ich meiner besten Einnahmequelle beraubt ^_^

Und sonst: Du kannst mit jedem Beruf Massen an Gold machen, wenn du ihn richtig zu benutzen weißt...


----------



## Ascia (9. August 2007)

Och man-.- bitte verrat ihn mir.bin bestimm auch auf nem anderen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke Bergbau ist der beste


----------



## Ascia (11. August 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... ich verrate ihn dir nicht, sonst bin ich meiner besten Einnahmequelle beraubt ^_^
> 
> Und sonst: Du kannst mit jedem Beruf Massen an Gold machen, wenn du ihn richtig zu benutzen weißt...



War mir klar dass so ne antwort kommt dass man mti jedem beruf geld machen kann -.-
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass man mit Bergbau mehr Geld macht, weil man das für Schmied Ingineurskunst und Juwelenschleifen braucht


----------



## ApoY2k (11. August 2007)

Na wenn du das denkst, dann lern Bergbau ^_^


----------



## Ascia (11. August 2007)

lol wenn du schon sowas sagst dann ist wohl klar dass bergbau nit der beste ist oder?^^


----------



## ApoY2k (11. August 2007)

Weiß ich net, nie geskillt.


----------



## Ascia (12. August 2007)

ja und was hast du geskillt^^ mit deiner besten einnahmequelle?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2007)

Moin

Tipp wenn du unbedingt wissen willst er für einen Beruf hat schau mal in seinen Blog und such dann den Char im Arsenal.....

MfG
Humpel


----------



## WeRkO (12. August 2007)

Also; vom skillen her ist Kürschnerei am besten, lässt sich auch gut gold mit machen ( 1 stack leichtes leder gehen für 90s bei uns aum Server weg). Bergbau ist so eine Sache; wenn es highskilled ist, ist es wohl die beste Einahme-quelle, allerdings musst du ab skill 130/140(weiss es nicht mehr genau) für 1nen Bergbau-Punkt 1 Erzvorkommen abbauen, das ist sehr langwierig. Letztendlich noch Kräuterkunde: Kann ich nichts zu sagen, habe es nie wirklich geskillt.


----------



## Tahngarth (12. August 2007)

also bei kräuterkunde dauerts skillen net lang hab vlt. von 1-375 2 rl tage gebraucht gehabt


----------



## Ascia (14. August 2007)

Naja mir ist es ziemlich egal ob ich mit level 30 skill 100 oder 150 hab.hauptsache es gibt money...^^
ich mach mir halt nen neuen char und mit dem soll das gold halt dann fließen aber ich habe auch schon an bergbau und kürschnerei gedacht weil so leder brauchste ja manchmal auch für waffen schmieden...


----------



## Dexis (14. August 2007)

ich würde bei einem sammelberuf sowieso nicht auf den skill gucken - wieso auch? durch das farmen und das damit verbundene geldverdienen kommt der skill von ganz alleine.

z.b. hatte ich das glück, von gildenmembern mit lvl 56 durch die scherbenwelt gezogen zu werden, um mir in in thrallmar das kürschnermeister-buch, in der falkenwacht das erste hilfe- buch zu holen und in shattrath den ruhestein zu setzen. kurz nachdem ich dann in der scherbenwelt (durchs questen, nicht farmen^^) 60 wurde, war mein kürschnerskill bereits auf 375... aber ich verbrauchs ja auch selber, bin als druide ja (stammes)lederverarbeitungsmeister^^
und erste hilfe hatte ich mit 62 auf 375, auch kein problem


----------



## Topperharly (15. August 2007)

kräuterkunde bergbau. und einen anderen char auch möglichst 70 alchi und juwelier machen. das is das beste^^


----------



## Takeshi (18. August 2007)

Ascia hast du schonmal was von "Edit" gehoert ??
Damit kannst du 2 Eintraege in einem zusammenfassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu deiner Frage, Bergbau habe ich in 4 1/2 Stunden auf Skill 375 gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pala Aura + 100% Mount und auf gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vom Wald von Elwyn bis zu den Pestlaendern, auf 300 dann in die Schrerbenwlt, mit 300% ueber die Halbinseln heizen und alles abgrasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF


----------



## Ascia (18. August 2007)

Ja ich habe schonmal was von edit gehört aber nicht bis vor dem beitrag.
Und ich geh ja davon aus dass ich en neuen farmchar anfang da gehts mir nciht um wie schnell skill ich was sonder wieviel geld krieg ich mit was


----------



## Elarra (20. August 2007)

soooo

also ich hab berufe Bergbau / Kürschnern! Also am anfang kann sau viel mit Kupfererz verdienne ein stack bei uns so 2-3g. Kürschnern is am anfang überhaupt ned gut auser Verwütetes Leder das geht auch immer so für 5-7g pro stack weg! Aber ab Mithrilerzen verdienst du am meisten mit bergbau ein stack mithril 20-25g Thoriumerz pro stack 30g und dann halt immer weiter bisn höher kommt ja druff an ob du bc hast wo Teuselseisenerz usw abbauen kannst =) Und das mit dem schlechten hochskillen stimmt eiglt ned... hab bis 58 nen skill von 288 gehabt mit bergbau und wenn du dann ma ne stunde in perstländern farmen gehst hastes auf 300 und nebenbei machste dann sicher wieder 2 stack Thoriumerz und verdienst noma 60-70g also das wird wohl np sein ma ne stunde zu farmen o.0. =)

Hoffe die geholfen zu haben!

mfg, Elarra


----------



## maggus (20. August 2007)

Versuch herauszubekommen, welcher Sammelberuf für den neuen Tradeskill "Inscription" benötigt wird. Bis zum neuen Addon dann brav hochskillen und farmen. Den Rest erledigt dann das Auktionshaus in deiner Nähe, sobald das Addon herausgekommen ist.


----------



## Amaruak (23. August 2007)

Blümchenplfücken = easy, geht schnell und man kann richtig fett Gold damit machen. Einfach alles aufsammeln und bestimmte Kräuter je nach Kurs im AH verkaufen, oder zu nem Alchi gehen und pots herstellen lassen oder elixier / flasks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht Prima^^


----------



## hardok (10. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Versuch herauszubekommen, welcher Sammelberuf für den neuen Tradeskill "Inscription" benötigt wird. Bis zum neuen Addon dann brav hochskillen und farmen. Den Rest erledigt dann das Auktionshaus in deiner Nähe, sobald das Addon herausgekommen ist.



ich wuerde ganz dreist behaupten, dass der beruf verzauberermaterialien benoetigt. alles andere kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natuerlich ohne belege und rein spekulativ.

zum thema:
bei uns gehen kraeuter wirklich extrem gut weg und lassen sich super farmen. bergbau ist sehr intervallmaessig: manchmal geht teufelseisen/erz einfach garnicht weg und manchmal sind mal wieder ein paar leute auf dem realm unterwegs, die schmiedekunst/juwelenschleifen skillen und es einem fuer horrende preise abnehmen. ich denke, das ist auf vielen realms unterschiedlich. auf dem pvprealm meiner pvpcharaktere sind die preise fuer kraeuter u.b. ziemlich mies, weil raiden einfach nicht den hohen stellenwert hat, wie auf pveservern.


----------



## Simoman (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja also Bergbau geht gut... also zum verkaufen... Skillen is ne andere sache ... mitm epic mount gehts eigentlich.
Kürschner GUT zu skillen ... aber find da verdient man nich so viel
Kräuterkunde ... wen du ein dudu bist und flugmount/epic is das das beste =) ... ratz fatz und preise stimmen auch ... also ich würde dir normal bergbau empfehlen... weils ingi/schmied/juwel braucht =)=) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. Oktober 2007)

Simoman schrieb:


> Ja also Bergbau geht gut... also zum verkaufen... Skillen is ne andere sache ... mitm epic mount gehts eigentlich.
> Kürschner GUT zu skillen ... aber find da verdient man nich so viel
> Kräuterkunde ... wen du ein dudu bist und flugmount/epic is das das beste =) ... ratz fatz und preise stimmen auch ... also ich würde dir normal bergbau empfehlen... weils ingi/schmied/juwel braucht =)=)
> 
> ...



+ du farmst Feuerpartikel, Erdpartikel & Edelsteine mit


----------



## Takvoriana (11. Oktober 2007)

Simoman schrieb:


> Ja also Bergbau geht gut... also zum verkaufen... Skillen is ne andere sache ... mitm epic mount gehts eigentlich.
> Kürschner GUT zu skillen ... aber find da verdient man nich so viel
> Kräuterkunde ... wen du ein dudu bist und flugmount/epic is das das beste =) ... ratz fatz und preise stimmen auch ... also ich würde dir normal bergbau empfehlen... weils ingi/schmied/juwel braucht =)=)
> 
> ...



Also Bergbau gebe ich Dir recht :-)
Voll ausgeskillt und an der richtige Stelle gefarmt machste mit Erzen und dem Beifang (Steine, Partikel) locker 800 - 1000 Gold in der Woche :-)

Beim Kürschnern bin ich etwas anderer Meinung.
Auch wenn Du da an der richtigen Stelle farmst, kann sich das ganz gut lohnen :-)
Kobraschuppen z.b. bringen im AH je nach Kurs 10 - 15 Gold.
Und nen 20er Stack haste in 3 - 4 Stunden zusammen :-)

Kräuterkunde ist auch ein sehr guter Farmberuf.
Ist halt nur viel Arbeit, den zu maxen :-)


----------



## Isandrael (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde sagen die besten Farmberufe sind Kräuterkunde/Bergbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlutundEisen (16. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch Bergbau/Kräuerkunde, farme am liebsten im Nethersturm, sind die Mobs mit 70 ok und es nicht so überfarmt wie zum Beispiel Nagrand.
Aber mal was anderes: Kanns sein das mit dem Patch inoffiziell die Droprate von seltenen (grünen) Steinen erhöht wurde? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl da kommt inzwischen mehr als früher...


----------



## dasGROT (16. Oktober 2007)

BlutundEisen schrieb:


> Hab auch Bergbau/Kräuerkunde, farme am liebsten im Nethersturm, sind die Mobs mit 70 ok und es nicht so überfarmt wie zum Beispiel Nagrand.
> Aber mal was anderes: Kanns sein das mit dem Patch inoffiziell die Droprate von seltenen (grünen) Steinen erhöht wurde? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl da kommt inzwischen mehr als früher...




also ich hab ja 2 70er ein kräuter/alchi und ien bergbau/ingi .. beide epic mount da machst farmen gleich 2 mal mehr spass..

also erze nagrand > schergrat > zangarmarschen rest gebiete hab entweder nur teufelseisenvorkommen oda sind zu arg überfarmt..

und kräuter .. jenachdem was ich brauch .. teufelsgras > nagrand , terozapfen > terokar , alptraumranke > schattenmond , netherblüte > nethersturm , traumwinde .. eigentlich überall aba schergrat mit so vielen bergen scheint mehr sehr ergiebig zu sein.. zottelkappe halt zangar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit den grünensteinen ... jo die droppen echt besser... hab atm mindestens circa 60 stk von jeden stein auffer bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg kelta/nyx

edit meint: verzauberer / schneider muss auch kein schlechter farm beruf sein da man netherstoff ja gut und gezielt farmen kann um sachen zu schneidern (selbst oda durch andre) und diese zu dissen ... hab ich damals gemacht um 5k gold zusammenzukriegen .. halt netherstoffarmschienen > dissen > 5 arkaner staub ^^


----------



## Arsolon (11. Dezember 2007)

mann, farmt einfach alleine die EliteBäume in skettis ab, kräutert die...und ihr macht 1000g pro Tag.....easy


----------



## Blackflash (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde dir vorschlagen Bergbau und Kräuterkunde zu skillen
weil mit Bergbau kanst du Hauptsächlich farmen.
Und Kräuterkund hat noch den nebeneffekt das du hald dir die mats für die tränke selber hollen kanst uns so schon wider viel geld sparst und auch noch die kräuter verkaufen kannst.
Aber schlussendlich ist es dir überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (18. Dezember 2007)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir vorschlagen Bergbau und Kräuterkunde zu skillen
> weil mit Bergbau kanst du Hauptsächlich farmen.
> Und Kräuterkund hat noch den nebeneffekt das du hald dir die mats für die tränke selber hollen kanst uns so schon wider viel geld sparst und auch noch die kräuter verkaufen kannst.
> Aber schlussendlich ist es dir überlassen
> ...





Hört sich zwar gut an aber ist totaler schwachsinn beide berufe auf einmal zu nehmen....
weil, du kannst net beide spezalisierungen gelichzeitig anhaben und deshalb entweder kräuter oder bergbaumats auf der karte erkennen


----------



## Umaline (11. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde Herbalism sehr gut (EliteBäume in Skettis) oder auch einfach so farmen... je nach AH-Lage kannst du die verschiedenen Pflanzen farmen und bekommst so gut Gold raus. Ein Kumpel von mir hat Bergbau max. der wird auch steinreich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt dir überlassen! Du kannst mit jedem Sammelberuf ca. gleichviel Gold machen!


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich mit der Bergbau/Kürschner Kombination recht glücklich.
Fand ich beides recht einfach zu skillen (Bergbau 302 / Kürschner 340 / LvL 55).
Womit du dann mehr Knete machst kommt drauf an wo du farmst. Ich mag die Brennende Steppe, Mässig Erze und Massig Leder/Skorpidzeug/Drachenschuppen. 
Und ich freu mich drauf mein Gesicht endlich aus Ehrenfeste rauszustrecken und Teufelseisenerz abzubauen...

Edith sagt: OMG der Thread is ja schon uralt...=)


----------

